# jewel surprised us!



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

I organized our doe list in order of who I thought would kid first and wouldn't you know the second to last doe surprised us all this afternoon. I just got home from errands and dad told me things had begun! A few pushes and out popped a healthy little boy! Within 15 minutes the little guy was up and feeding. Hoping Jewels udders fill out a little more but we are blessed!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont you just love this little surprise!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My does kidded in the opposite order they were supposed to, haha! :laugh:


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes I do! And that's hilarious, they wanted to keep you guessing!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

He is a doll!!! Congrads!!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Isn't he??? I just wanna snuggle with him all night in the barn!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

RebelRidgeFarm said:


> Isn't he??? I just wanna snuggle with him all night in the barn!


Nobody here would think any less of you if you did...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's so adorable!!! Love his coloring!!


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

He's got a white poll and frosted ears and a muzzle


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

He would he considered random markings though right


----------

